# iframes verlinken



## ouzoholic (29. April 2004)

Moin. Ich mache ne test Page wo im index.html 2 iframes sind.
Eins für das menü und das andere fuer die target des menüs.
Index.html :
________________
<body bgcolor="#7D7D7D">
<img src="title.jpg"><br>
<iframe src="bla.html" bgcolor="#7d7d7d" name="1" width="200" height="200" frameborder ="0" ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true">
</iframe>

</body>
__________________

dann hab ich noch eine menu.html:
_______________________________
<body bgcolor="#7d7d7d" alink="white" link="white" vlink="white">
<a href="news.html" target="main>news</a>
</body>
___________________________________

Was muss ich machen um ein Target eines Links der menu.html
in das 2. iframe zu legen?

/edit wie kann ich die beiden iframes in meiner index datei in gleicher höhe bringen ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. April 2004)

Erstmal nur Antzwort zu deinem Edit, weil beio dem anderem bin ich *noch* unsicher ob meine Idee Sinn macht:

Setze deine Iframes in eine zweispaltige Tabelle und richte sie dort aus.


----------



## AlexSchur (29. April 2004)

habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass du vom menü-iframe zum anderen iframe verlinken willst wenn ja dann probier mal das:

im menü:

<body>
<a href="news.html" target="1">News</a>
</body>

in der index für das target-iframe:

<iframe src="bla.html" bgcolor="#7d7d7d" name="1" width="200" height="200" frameborder ="0" ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true">

muss aber alles in einem ordner sein.


----------

